
UI-Driven State Increases Accidental Complexity - elergy
https://evgenii.info/ui-driven-state/
======
JMTQp8lwXL
I agree with the premise. Often times, the shape of the data populating my
Redux store is identical to what the backend team provides.

This article makes the case for keeping data in third normal form in Redux
[0]. If you're already following 3NF in your databases, it should be
straightforward to likewise follow with your APIs. You won't need to massage
the data, and if you use tools like Redux DevTools, it will be easy to reason
about what what data has been loaded client-side, since the same shape is used
everywhere.

Following good engineering practices upstream can be beneficial downstream. As
the author shows, some data shapes make UI re-designs more difficult.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Third_normal_form](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Third_normal_form)

